# rare hart-parr



## bear (Oct 20, 2003)

heres a shot of hart-parr little devil at divide county show there is not to many of these left as the company offered farmers their money back on the tractor


----------



## Greg (Sep 16, 2003)

Bear,

Why did the company "buy back" the tractors? Interesting "tricycle" design. That's one mean looking rear wheel. Turning left could be.... "challenging", so to speak.

Greg


----------



## bear (Oct 20, 2003)

they had a lot of trouble with the tractor it has a 2 cylynder 2 cycle engine that gave problems. the company must have thought it was easier to refund money than send service reps out to fix them


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

What was it used for:question: I'm thinking rice fields:truth:


----------



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

Bear...

That’s one serious radiator.
The tractors on either side of it look serious too.
Do you know why it was a tricycle design ?


----------



## bear (Oct 20, 2003)

they were trying to get into the small tractor market with this tractor. heres it big brother beside it


----------



## CatDaddy (May 30, 2004)

Wow! That little devil is kinda scary looking, but it's big brother is down-right formidable. 

I wonder how the big one steers, like a tank - reversing direction on the drive wheels, or is there some kind of complicated knuckle/annular bearing in the front? Is the big one steam, or is that just a really massive radiator? 

Jeez, the more I learn, the more I realize I don't know squat.


----------



## bear (Oct 20, 2003)

it steers with the front wheel. the radiators are that size because they double as the exhaust.the exhaust is forced up through the rad to create draft and cool it. the big one was used for plowing and belt work the smaller tractors came about after a lot of the land was broke and farmers were looking for smaller tractors


----------



## memmurphy (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bear _
> * the radiators are that size because they double as the exhaust.the exhaust is forced up through the rad to create draft and cool it. *


Sort of a take off of the steam tractor design where the exhaust was vented through the stack to increase the draft on the fire. One good thing, they did not loose any HP running a big fan that way. Was the water flow gravity fed or did they pump it on those? 

Mark


----------



## bear (Oct 20, 2003)

there is a pump. both hart -parr and rumely used oil in the radiators it kept the operating temperature higher and allowed them to burn lower grade fuels


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

Great pictures and information on the tractors. You must have had a great time up there. Maybe we can make it next time.
caseman-d


----------



## memmurphy (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bear _
> *there is a pump. both hart -parr and rumely used oil in the radiators it kept the operating temperature higher and allowed them to burn lower grade fuels *


I did not know that. That leads to another question. Were they cooling the crankcase oil? Or did they have individual bearing oilers and the oil in the radiator was circulated from ports around the cylinder? It seems like I remember an old Hart-parr or Rumely at the local show a few years ago had a rectangular box in front of the driver that contained oil that was fed (I think) to the bearings through copper tubing. There was like a window on the top of the box and you could see the oil dripping into the sections of the box. I wish I had a picture to post. Does this sound like anything you've seen? 
 

Mark


----------



## bear (Oct 20, 2003)

yes that is the oiler for the bearings there is a crank on the side you give a few turns before you start it then when the engine is running there is a cam that runs the oiler. the oil for cooling is seperate it sits in the rad just as if it were antifreeze


----------

